# Recently Resurrected At The Wanlip Spa.



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As most will know by now I have a small interest in the products of a certain watch company which was based in Leicester 

Anyway, every day I check the ebay listings for anything interesting, sometimes items turn up that I`ve not seen before but are in a very poor state, if they do interest me I`ll bid in the hope that if I win than later I might be able to find other similar examples for Steve Burrage to use to make up good ones. Here`s a group which I picked up over the last year...



Here`s the repair details I recently sent to Steve with the watches ...



> *Competitor (black) `lumed dial`*
> 
> Service/repair, fit lumed minute hand from the Indian Army & re-lume where required adusting colour to match original also touch up dial below the hands spindle with a dob of black paint
> 
> ...


& here`s the result of his work...



The reason I have two 24 hour Competitors is that one is marked `Foreign` & the other, slightly earlier version, is marked `German Made`

This photo includes my 12 hour `Competitor` (centre) which apart from the slight difference in dial colour is identical to the `Indian Army`.



I have only come across one other Services `Indian Army` & as yet have no actual information why Services produced the model. I Currently have no evidence that Services watches were ever issued to any armed forces so the model name `Indian Army` is intriguing, maybe it was available through stores which supplied army personnel based in India? I`d be very interested in any other ideas people have on this.

Finally, a group shot of all my similar vintage Services (the one top left obviously has a sterile dial but matches the one top right) all are fitted with either "push-piece"(pin-set) or "stem-set" hand adjustment (see details in the box top photo in the last photo) versions of the un-jeweled Thiel Davina movement ...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Steve does excellent work as evinced in your piccies Mach. I'm getting a wee bit interested in the later dress watches, ServiceS are in some respects a vastly under-rated company :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Steve does excellent work as evinced in your piccies Mach. I'm getting a wee bit interested in the later dress watches, ServiceS are in some respects a vastly under-rated company :yes:


Of course they are Mel & very glad of it I`m too, there`d be less for me if everyone realized how great they were


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Really liking the patina on the black-dialled Competitor, that is amazing.

Excellent repair work. I sent my beloved Seiko 6139 there for a light refresh a while back, very impressed at the standard of work and the price.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i reckon mach is trying to inflate prices by buying the market out


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i'll admit ive never noticed the set buttons on these before , what movments do these have mach?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

delays said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, here`s a better photo of it minus the dust on the crystal...





> Excellent repair work. I sent my beloved Seiko 6139 there for a light refresh a while back, very impressed at the standard of work and the price.


Steve does do amazing work :thumbsup:



pugster said:


> i reckon mach is trying to inflate prices by buying the market out


No fear, I want the prices as low as possible so that I can afford to buy as many as possible 



pugster said:


> i'll admit ive never noticed the set buttons on these before , what movments do these have mach?


As I mentioned earlier they are fitted with the Thiel `Davina` un-jeweled pin-pallet movement which I gather was first produced in 1910.


----------

